
How I Finally Faced My Weight & Debt Problems - uladzislau
http://zenhabits.net/ohno/
======
hathawaymoore
"Never attack, always emphasize" when trying to help others lose weight at
commit to a goal...great advice! Especially in sports, I find as a D1 athlete,
that remaining positive and showing empathy for others actually increases
their confidence and in turn, their performance!

